# yesterday



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

I replied to a post about the Michigan J/M test, anyway I believe it was Swedishcharm that spoke of Lead Wiping. Turned out that it was a poured lead joint. On Feb. 27 i made a post about wiping. Now I know there are a lot of young plumbers on here, but lead wiping is a lost art.
The post I'm talking about had a link. I'm posting that link again.
This is the way it was ...

https://books.google.com/books?id=C...SCtEQ6AEINTAA#v=onepage&q=lead wiping&f=false


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

cool book, I can only wonder how many plumbers ended up with lead poisoning in those days...but now we have all the pvc glues and plastics to worry about...


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I actually use lead for body work on cars thanks to learning the art of wiping a lead joint as an apprentice a long time ago.Cut out the rusted area,weld in a patch(another skill picked up as an apprentice,combo plumber/pipefitter local),tin it,add lead,more forgiving than plastic filler.

Before and after pics of a little work on a MG hood


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep real popular in the auto body industry years ago.

St. Louis plumbers better know how to wipe, still a lot of lead services, some in Alton IL., Belleville IL.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I save all the old lead I take out from jobs, it makes great fishing weights and weights for duck decoys...


----------

